# Pendrive não está automático no Gentoo! (RESOLVIDO)

## cezar

Olá a todos. Insiro  o pendrive na interface USB e nada acontece. Quando aplico #dmesg aparece o pendrive Kingston, mas não vincula ele a nenhum device. É um HD SATA. Em /dev/sda1 está o windows XP e em /dev/sda2 e /dev/sda3 estão as partições do Gentoo. Apliquei também #modprobe usb-storage e diz que o modulo não foi encontrado, dando erro fatal. O mesmo com #modprobe usb-core. Se aplico #lsmod nada desse módulos. Entrei em /usr/src/linux e #make menuconfig e fui até "usb support" e estava tudo como built-in. Mudei usb-storage para M, mas nao adiantou nada. Obrigado a todos!.CezarLast edited by cezar on Wed May 07, 2008 12:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Sao precisos mais módulos que esses para aceder aos dispositivos usb no meu caso para disco externo e pen e necessário o modulo uhci_hcd.

Tente este howto :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device

----------

## cezar

Obrigado Baldeante

Estou tentando, mas ainda não consegui! Fiz as modificações no kernel, mais ainda resulta da seguinte forma:

sabayonx86 cezar # modprobe usbcore

FATAL: Module usbcore not found.

sabayonx86 cezar # modprobe usb-storage

FATAL: Module usb_storage not found.

sabayonx86 cezar #

O resultado do #lsmod é o seguinte:

sabayonx86 cezar # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_tkip              11264  2

bridge                 49720  0

snd_seq_dummy           3876  0

snd_seq_oss            29600  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7008  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                46448  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

vboxdrv                39176  0

wlan_scan_sta          10944  1

ath_rate_sample        11232  1

snd_usb_audio          75296  0

snd_usb_lib            15520  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            22752  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device          7884  4 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep               8964  1 snd_usb_audio

ath_pci                91528  0

pwc                    81344  0

wlan                  161968  5 wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

compat_ioctl32          1472  1 pwc

videodev               26848  1 pwc

ath_hal               230304  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

v4l2_common            16800  1 videodev

v4l1_compat            12708  1 videodev

rc80211_simple          4320  1

nvidia               7248660  24

rtl8187                33920  0

mac80211              142120  2 rc80211_simple,rtl8187

eeprom_93cx6            2368  1 rtl8187

snd_hda_intel         238776  0

i2c_i801                8368  0

i2c_core               23840  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

serio_raw               6852  0

iTCO_wdt               10788  0

iTCO_vendor_support     3940  1 iTCO_wdt

pcspkr                  3104  0

tg3                   100452  0

e1000                 111680  0

scsi_wait_scan          1504  0

sl811_hcd              11808  0

uhci_hcd               22896  0

ehci_hcd               31276  0

O que será? Obrigado pela atenção! Cezar

----------

## baldeante

Aqui esta a lista de módulos que tenho carregados que podem ter a ver com o assunto ....

```

Module                  Size  Used by

scsi_wait_scan          2304  0 

sd_mod                 24064  0 

nls_cp437               6784  0 

nls_ascii               5120  0 

nls_iso8859_15          5632  0 

nls_iso8859_1           5120  0 

nls_utf8                2944  0 

vfat                   13184  0 

ntfs                  109412  0 

msdos                  10112  0 

fat                    48668  2 vfat,msdos

isofs                  25348  0 

usb_storage            37504  0 

scsi_mod               97796  3 scsi_wait_scan,sd_mod,usb_storage

uhci_hcd               23820  0 

usbcore               127084  3 usb_storage,uhci_hcd

```

Deves ter também carregado como modulo ou no kernel nls_cp437  segundo li á uns anos quando pela primeira vez activei usb no meu PC é (ou era) necessário ter suporte para esta pagina de códigos para poder utilizar os dispositivos usb ... não sei se ainda é assim mas eu continuo a utilizar o modulo ....

Atenção ao suporte SCSI os problemas que tive quando tentei utilizar o USB pela primeira vez deveu-se ao facto de eu não saber que era necessário suporte SCSI para ter USB ou ter módulos insuficientes ...

Eu recomendo tudo como módulos ... mas é uma questão de opção ...

----------

## cezar

Ola Baldeante. Obrigado pela atenção. Deu certo, apesar de eu deixar como built in. E descobri que um dos pendrives estava ele com defeito os demais estão agora sendo IMEDIATAMENTE reconhecidos Cezar

----------

